# I phone update



## jeffself (Sep 19, 2013)

Has anyone updates to the iOS 7 yet ..if so do u like it or hate it 


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## chrishodge (Sep 19, 2013)

I rather like the new look and feel of it. I'm currently using a 4s, so I don't benefit from all the added extra but I like it 

How about yourself?


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## jeffself (Sep 19, 2013)

I've not updated yet ..I've heard good things And I've heard bad 


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## chrishodge (Sep 19, 2013)

It all depends if you're ok with a slight change. I fail to see how some are saying it's difficult to use. 


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 19, 2013)

Love it

My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## STETSON (Sep 19, 2013)

Enjoying the upgrade!


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 19, 2013)

Love it!!


----------



## Txmason (Sep 19, 2013)

Wicked awsome! Lovin iOS 7


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## Tat2Guy (Sep 19, 2013)

Pretty good so far!


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## Dis1Recording (Sep 19, 2013)

Nothing bad about the update at all. It makes a lot of things. Very accessible. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## jasper7788 (Sep 20, 2013)

Anyone else having problems since the update where a longer message won't scroll to see what you are typing towards the end of the box?


Bro Jason Moreland
Barger Lodge #325
Stroudsburg, PA


----------



## jeffself (Sep 20, 2013)

My fiancÃ© updated her last night while we slept and I was checking it out ..seems pretty cool just that the apps look funny lol ..I'll update my iPhone and iPad mini tonight


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## GeNomeZ (Sep 20, 2013)

I haven't updated my iPad yet because of an app I use at work that they are currently testing, but I picked up a new iPhone 5S today that has iOS 7 and I have to say so far I really like it. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## marty15chris (Sep 20, 2013)

Just updates mine and I'm annoyed already. It screwed up my wallpaper setting and the resizing doesn't function right when I try to set them back up. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 21, 2013)

I liked the old style better. These new images look like some kid's toy. Oh, well.


----------



## FlBrother324 (Sep 21, 2013)

I think I'll wait a while, and see how the bugs get worked out of it first. I really hate being used as a "ginny pig", especially if you cant go back to the other version after. But then again,  I would go back to driving a 1970 Barracuda rather than my new car I have now. I could work on that car without a computer science degree, or metric wrenches! LOL   


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## marty15chris (Sep 21, 2013)

trysquare said:


> I liked the old style better. These new images look like some kid's toy. Oh, well.



My thoughts exactly. Looks like a fourth grader designed it with a crayon.  


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## jeffself (Sep 21, 2013)

Lol


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## jeffself (Sep 24, 2013)

Me and my fiancÃ© both updated our phones and iPad minis and now our iMessages r all messed up and advice on what to do 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 24, 2013)

7.0.1 is out

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 25, 2013)

Picked up a 5C for my oldest kid for his 10th bday, grabbed a 5S for myself and for a few hours I was underwhelmed. The software has been pretty stable on my tablet, but before I did the 7.0.1 update my mail didn't work, icloud stuff didn't transfer, couldn't access contacts nor dial pad. 

Since then, i've updated and loaded apps. The biometrics/fingerprint feature works freaking amazing! No pass codes...hell even passwords to buy apps plus the NSA now how your prints on file! Just put your finger on it. Not to brag, but wow..our new apps look so pretty especially with Tom McGuires artwork.

I think the OS looks fantastic. I love the translucency and how your phone basically looks different depending on the background. The new tabbed browsing on the phones are awesome. What really surprised me was the iPhone 5C. I thought it was a plastic piece of crap, but I think it looks better than my "Space Gray" 5S. If you order through Sprint online, the 5C is free. I go through phones like crazy, but there are two that has really stood out, the HTC One and the Lumia 1020. I love many aspects of Windows Phone and the 40+ megapixel camera was a boss.


----------



## rpbrown (Sep 25, 2013)

I updated on Sunday night. Prior to updating, I had taken some pictures Sunday and after the update, they were gone. Just what was taken Sunday, no others. The wife had issues with her inbox being gone but she was able to locate it and get it right.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 26, 2013)

7.0.2 is out.


----------



## Trip (Sep 26, 2013)

I love it. Nice new features. For me it's like getting a new phone with out having to buy a new one or extend my contract. Pulse Blake has released like 3 miscellaneous updates lol. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 27, 2013)

Another update will pushed soon...just waiting for apples approval. Fixes some iOS 7 issues.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 27, 2013)

*laughing*
I barely touch on half the stuff my 4 does. I can't imagine doing updates every week.


----------



## crono782 (Sep 27, 2013)

FYI: http://www.zdnet.com/four-privacy-settings-you-should-enable-in-ios-7-immediately-7000020902/

In case you're wondering why your location services icon was always showing after iOS 7. Everyone should perform these steps. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Txmason (Sep 29, 2013)

Download iOS 7.0.2 for your devices 


"Without exertion there can be no progress."   Bear Grylls


----------



## sands67 (Sep 29, 2013)

I have family who have had issues with the update.  One who finally got it working didn't like it 

My Freemasonry HD


----------

